# Biken im rheinischen Westerwald



## Klaus Goerg (3. November 2005)

Über den Winter: Biketreff mit Tour jeden Samstag um 14,15 Uhr ab der Tennisterrasse in Rengsdorf.
Mitfahrer und Gäste sind herzlich willkommen.

Grüsse

Klaus

www.mtb-rengsdorf.de


----------



## Waschbaer (3. November 2005)

Hallo Klaus

Wie lang sind Eure Touren - also stundenmässig?

Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Goerg (3. November 2005)

hallo Jürgen,

meist fahren wir 2,5 - 3 Std., je nach Strecke ergibt das ca. 30-45 km. Eventuell kann über den Winter auch um 14,00 Uhr gestartet werden.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Klaus Goerg (14. November 2005)

für alle die Samstags nicht können: Zusatztermin Sonntags um 10,00 Uhr ab der Tennisterrasse in Rengsdorf.

Grüsse

Klaus 

www.mtb-rengsdorf.de


----------



## WW-Horst (14. November 2005)

Hallo KLaus,

was fahrt Ihr da so: CC oder mehr Enduro,. technische Trails oder Forstpiste?

Gruß´,

Horst


----------



## Klaus Goerg (15. November 2005)

hallo Horst,
eigentlich fahren wir mehr CC. Die Streckenauswahl richtet sich nach den Mitfahrern, aber auch nach der Lastigkeit der Tourführer. Suche meist Strecken mit Singletrails aus, die aber für jeden geübten Biker fahrbar sind. 
Hoffe wir sehen uns mal in Rengsdorf

Grüsse

Klaus 

www.mtb-rengsdorf.de


----------



## dave (15. November 2005)

@Horst: Die Gegend ist auf jeden Fall einen Ausflug wert!


----------



## WW-Horst (16. November 2005)

OK, überredet!
Das nächste freie Wochenende komme ich vorbei. Die nächsten beiden sind leider schon ausgebucht...

Bis bald,

Horst


----------



## dodo1912 (18. November 2005)

Denke ich bin morgen mal am Start...kann mir jdn von euch mal seine HandyNummer (per PN) mitteilen. Fuer den Fall, dass ich es nicht finde oder so...man weiss ja nie!


kann mir ev. jemand die *Strasse *sagen*? *das Navi macht den Rest dann schon alleine


----------



## Waschbaer (18. November 2005)

Hi 

Die Strasse kann ich Dir jetzt auch sagen:




			
				Klaus Goerg schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> die Tennisterrasse liegt in Rengsdorf *"auf der Luft"*. Aus Linz kommt ihr normalerweise von Richtung A3 nach Rengsdorf in den Ort, ist dann die 1. Straße rechts, deren Verlauf folgen durch Ort und dann Wald, Straße knickt 90 Grad nach links, danach die 1. Straße rechts, dann hinter dem Spielplatz. Ist aber auch ab B256 zusätzlich ausgeschildert.
> 
> ...




Bis morgen

Jürgen


----------



## dodo1912 (19. November 2005)

kann nicht mit - Fuss kaputt  

komme aber ev. trotzdem mal vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (19. November 2005)

@dodo:
Ähm ... Dein erstes Posting wurde trotz der Änderung direkt an alle verschickt ...   
Aber wem ist das noch nicht passiert ....


----------



## dodo1912 (19. November 2005)

mir kam das auch so spanisch vor alles...und dann is mir das eingefallen...heute nix Sonntag...umpf... Mein Vater heute morgen so...wir wollen heute Fliesen kaufen fahren und ich so: Na dann fahrt ihr HEUTE mal Fliesen kaufen...Jetzt weiss ich auch wieso der mich so doof angeglotzt hat    


Na egal...Ich fürchte, dass der Fuss auch morgen noch nicht wieder gut ist...und das bei dem geilen Wetter grml.


Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht meine Voreilige Unmutsäusserung....


----------



## Burli (24. November 2005)

Moin moin,

na das hört sich an, als könnte man neue Strecken im und um das Aubachtal kennen lernen. Werde bei Gelegenheit mal vorbei schauen.  
So schlimm wie mit Dave und Horst am Goethepunkt wird's hier wohl nicht werden.   

Burli


----------



## dodo1912 (24. November 2005)

was war denn? erzaehl mal


----------



## Klaus Goerg (24. November 2005)

hi Burli,

schlimm ist bei uns gar nichts. Fahren mehr für den Spaß.

Grüsse

Klaus 

www.mtb-rengsdorf.de


----------



## dave (24. November 2005)

Also, Spass hat's aber doch trotzdem gemacht, oder Burli?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burli (25. November 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Also, Spass hat's aber doch trotzdem gemacht, oder Burli?



Das ist wahr, Spaß gemacht hat es.... wenn ich mal davon absehe, dass mein Spaß darin bestand, schiebend oder tragend zu zusehen wo ihr unfallfrei überall runterfahrt.   

*ernst on* Nee war wirklich gut. So ab und zu mal ne enduromäßige Tour ist schon spaßig. Aber mein Ding ist immer (noch) mehr der etwas gemäßigtere Bereich.

@Klaus: Werde dann mal vorbeischaun. Ihr fahrt immer? Auch jetzt wenn es z.B. schneit?

Burli


----------



## Klaus Goerg (25. November 2005)

fahren wir immer: bei widrigsten Verhältnissen nicht. Sonst geht die Planung schon dahin den ganzen Winter regelmäßig zu fahren. Hoffe es lässt sich realisieren..

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Klaus Goerg (28. November 2005)

am Samstag, den 03.12.2005 findet keine Tour statt. Danach wieder regelmäßig.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## JAndernach (2. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Alle zusammen!

Ich werde leider auch am Samstag nicht kommen können habe das gleiche Problem wie Klaus.
Freue mich aber Riesig auf den nächsten Samstag.

Bin Neu zum Mountainbike fahren gekommen und muss sagen, es macht super viel Spaß! 

Ich habe zurzeit ein neues Übergangsrad bis ich mal wieder genügend Geld habe um mir ein gutes Mountainbike zu kaufen.

Bei der nächsten Tour können wir wieder die Strecke wie beim letzten Mal fahren, habe endlich mal Bremsen an meinem Bike.   


 Gruß Jörg


----------



## Klaus Goerg (13. Januar 2006)

auf Grund diverser Nachfragen fahren wir Samstags um 14,15 Uhr oder Sonntags um 10,00 Uhr ab Tennisterrasse in Rengsdorf. Bei Interesse bitte über unsere Hp melden.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Klaus Goerg (10. Februar 2006)

bis auf weiteres werden keine geführten Touren gefahren. Muss leider ein Bike-Pause einlegen.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Klaus Goerg (6. März 2006)

es geht wieder los. 4 Wochen Pause sollten reichen. Ab Wochenende 11./12.03 werden wieder geführte Touren angeboten. Bei Interesse bitte über unsere Hp melden

Grüsse

Klaus


----------

